# Food Safety News - 03/21/2022 Salmonella accounted for nearly 80 percent of pathogen violations in U.S. food imports from 2002 to 2019



## daveomak.fs (Mar 21, 2022)

*Salmonella accounted for nearly 80 percent of pathogen violations in U.S. food imports from 2002 to 2019*
By News Desk on Mar 21, 2022 12:06 am
As the quantity of food imported into the United States continues to rise, it is increasingly important to minimize foodborne illness risks for U.S. consumers. Foods contaminated with pathogens or toxins can result in foodborne illnesses. A recent USDA, Economic Research Service (ERS) study examined the number of U.S. import refusals caused by pathogen/toxin contamination... Continue Reading


*An important step toward safer poultry*
By Thomas Gremillion on Mar 21, 2022 12:05 am
– OPINION – This past week, USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced that it will begin publishing genetic data on the pathogens that federal inspectors find in poultry slaughterhouses. The policy is long overdue. While a relatively modest reform, the disclosures will make the industry more accountable for food safety by shining a... Continue Reading


*FDA issues warning to New Mexico onion importer linked to Salmonella outbreak*
By News Desk on Mar 21, 2022 12:02 am
An import company in New Mexico is on notice from the FDA for not having food safety documents for a number of imported foods. The inspection was initiated because of an investigation of a multistate foodborne outbreak of Salmonella Oranienburg illnesses linked to whole, fresh onions imported from the state of Chihuahua, Mexico. The outbreak... Continue Reading


*FDA warns 3 import companies about violations*
By Jonan Pilet on Mar 21, 2022 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


*Company recalls imported mushrooms after state test finds Listeria monocytogenes*
By News Desk on Mar 20, 2022 03:56 pm
T Fresh Company of City of Industry, CA, is recalling its Yes brand enoki mushrooms because of contamination with Listeria monocytogenes. The recalled mushrooms are packaged in 5.25-ounce and 7.5 ounce plastic packages and were grown in China. The contamination was discovered by testing by the California Department of Public Health, according to the company... Continue Reading


*Walmart, Kroger pancake/waffle mixes recalled for cable pieces*
By News Desk on Mar 20, 2022 03:15 pm
A producer is recalling pancake and waffle mix sold under Kroger’s brand name and Walmart’s Great Value brand name because fragments from a piece of equipment were discovered in the products. Continental Mills posted separate recall notices for the products with the Food and Drug Administration. The company did not specifically say how the extraneous... Continue Reading


----------

